# Help me choose one of these 5-stringers



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2012)

Title, pretty much...

The older Ibanez Ergodyne-5







I'm looking at the one with that shape. I don't know much about the old Ergodyne line, and if anyone can tell me the best 5-string in the series and if it's worth it? 

The Schecter Omen Extreme-5






And the Spector Legend 5






So, yeah, I'm really considering one of these 5. I'd like to keep it under $500. And I know the Spector is $800, but I've seen some on the used market for under $500. 

Or does anyone else have any other suggestions? I'm not a big fan of the Ibby Soundgear or the BTB series, by the way.

EDIT: I'd also probably look at the Cort Kurbow stuff, but I head they're not the best for playing while sitting down.


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Jun 21, 2012)

Spector imo.. I've never had a bad experience with one. They all sound fantastic. Go to your local sam ash or music shop and try one out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2012)

KatatonicBassist said:


> Spector imo.. I've never had a bad experience with one. They all sound fantastic. Go to your local sam ash or music shop and try one out



Oh, well, thanks to you, I found out there IS a Spector dealer in my state. 

Maybe I can go there the next time I go out of town...


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Jun 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, well, thanks to you, I found out there IS a Spector dealer in my state.
> 
> Maybe I can go there the next time I go out of town...



That far away huh? Yeesh, I must be spoiled, every music shop I've been in around my area has always had at least one or two in stock


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

KatatonicBassist said:


> That far away huh? Yeesh, I must be spoiled, every music shop I've been in around my area has always had at least one or two in stock



About 40 minutes away. I live in the middle of fucking nowhere. 

But I really am considering the Ergodyne or the Spector out of the 3. I've seen the Legend 5-strings go as low as $300, and someone here bought one for around $200 I believe.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 22, 2012)

Being a proud owner of an Ibby 2000 SR405, I can honestly say: SPECTOR FTW!! I went browsing for a new 5 stringer and tried a Legend, a BTB and a SR5005, and the Legend was the best BY FAAAR. I'm still considering getting one


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 22, 2012)

i would go spector as well. although i dont own the Omen 5 i do own the Stilleto extreme 5 and i love that bass. it was my main bitch till i got my carvin icon 6. played many a show with it and brought it here, there, and everywhere. really solid bass IMO. but alas not one you have listed xD. so i guess out of the three you have picked out id say the spector.


----------



## Bevo (Jun 22, 2012)

Spector again for me, they just feel so nice.

Can you get your hands on any of these?
Another option is to see if Sam Ash has any used ones they can bring in for you to try?

Also look at the resale, the used Spector will sell for that price for ever, if you got the other guitars new you would only get 50-60% in resale.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

Like I said, I don't even think there's a Sam Ash in my state, but there is a Spector dealer about an hour away I can check up on one day.


----------



## CruzDrum (Jun 22, 2012)

guitar center bro


----------



## Divinehippie (Jun 22, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Also look at the resale, the used Spector will sell for that price for ever, if you got the other guitars new you would only get 50-60% in resale.


 
This


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

CruzDrum said:


> guitar center bro



The nearest one is 3 hours away. 

But yeah, the bass I'm most likely getting is the Spector. The only complaint I've heard about it is that it doesn't sound like their older or bigger brothers, but I can deal with that. If I ever had the cash, though, I'd instantly get my hands on a Euro or a BeBop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2012)

Instead of making a new thread, I'm gonna bump my old thread.

Since there seems to be most love for the Spector, I'm gonna keep an eye out for that one. But I'm considering another one; The Ibby SR505. 

It has a shorter scale than the Spector, but has better stock pickups (Bartolinis). Can anyone tell me how good the Ibby is, or has tried the Spector and the Ibby?


----------



## dax21 (Oct 17, 2012)

Both are in the same category more or less, though SR500/505 is generally considered the best bang for the buck in that price range.

I would pick Spector for couple of reasons though- I prefer EMGs to Bartolini pickups, SR505's finish is prone to chipping, and even though SR has a faster neck I prefer the feel of Spectors vastly more than the one of SR series. They just feel tiny and toyish to me, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2012)

dax21 said:


> Both are in the same category more or less, though SR500/505 is generally considered the best bang for the buck in that price range.
> 
> I would pick Spector for couple of reasons though- I prefer EMGs to Bartolini pickups, SR505's finish is prone to chipping, and even though SR has a faster neck I prefer the feel of Spectors vastly more than the one of SR series. They just feel tiny and toyish to me, but that's just my opinion.



I could probably get used to a thinner and narrower neck. And don't the Legends come with the Spector-made EMGs, which supposedly sound worse than HZs?

So, in terms of build quality, it seems the Spector has a more durable finish, while the Ibby has better pickups.


----------



## dax21 (Oct 17, 2012)

Search up talkbass, there is a comparison of SSDs and HZ. They are really not that different, I think SSDs have a bit more mids or vice versa. Easily adjusted with EQ in any case.
And those Bartolinis on SR505 are not real USA-made Barts, they are Korean MK-1s. They are passive pickups with active preamp/eq. 

You should also consider BTBs if you haven't tried them yet, even though you said you are not into them. Most of them have MK1s too but they are way better than SR in my opinion. Better build, thinner neck (though string spacing is wider, 16mm vs 19mm if I am correct), better neck balance and 35" scale. They look cooler too, IMHO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2012)

dax21 said:


> Search up talkbass, there is a comparison of SSDs and HZ. They are really not that different, I think SSDs have a bit more mids or vice versa. Easily adjusted with EQ in any case.
> And those Bartolinis on SR505 are not real USA-made Barts, they are Korean MK-1s. They are passive pickups with active preamp/eq.



Yeah, I did some searching, but I'm still seeing some preferences towards the Barts. Although I may do some more searching and listening to compare the two. As of now, though, the SR505 and Legend 5 are still what I'm looking at.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 17, 2012)

Why is this a question.

Spector.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> Why is this a question.
> 
> Spector.



Any details as to why you think this?


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 18, 2012)

Spector is far superior. 

I love Ibby basses, and the Schecter Omen can't come near the Ibby or the Spector, but the Spector is honestly one of the best basses I've played. My buddy has one and any chance I can, I play it. It just has that click.

Plus, Dan Briggs plays one (Well, he plays the Legend Custom, but it's still the Legends series...)


----------



## HotelEcho (Oct 18, 2012)

I've got a Legend 5, and it sounds and plays great - I'd highly recommend it.

As for the Ergodynes - the last version of it that was available (I think it was the EDB-555) had an ash body and a wenge/bubinga neck, which is pretty unbelievable for their price range, especially second hand. Basically a poor man's 90s-spec Warwick Corvette. If you find one, snap it up.

Steer away from the older lucite bodied ones though, they sound terrible and weigh a fucking ton.


----------



## punisher911 (Oct 18, 2012)

I do like the Sr505.. but yeah, be prepared for a "road worn" finish soon. Very soft bodies.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 18, 2012)

HotelEcho said:


> I've got a Legend 5, and it sounds and plays great - I'd highly recommend it.
> 
> As for the Ergodynes - the last version of it that was available (I think it was the EDB-555) had an ash body and a wenge/bubinga neck, which is pretty unbelievable for their price range, especially second hand. Basically a poor man's 90s-spec Warwick Corvette. If you find one, snap it up.
> 
> Steer away from the older lucite bodied ones though, they sound terrible and weigh a fucking ton.



Thanks for the tip about the Ergodyne. But im leaning more towards either the Spector or an Ibby SR505 now. 



> I do like the Sr505.. but yeah, be prepared for a "road worn" finish soon. Very soft bodies.



Oh well, most of my guitars are beat to shit anyway. 

I was considering the Legend at first, but I'm starting to go more towards the SR505, since I'd probably prefer a faster neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, after talking with several people, I'm gonna go with the SR505. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nostealbucket (Oct 21, 2012)

Spector!!!


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 21, 2012)

I cant comment on the 505, but I freaking love my 605. The neck is incredibly comfortable in my hands and doesn't make my tendonitis flare up


----------



## iron blast (Oct 21, 2012)

You can always look into a Used Warwick or imported one that's my vote every time tho. I'm abit biased as I own two German Warwick's


----------



## GiveUpTheBass (Oct 29, 2012)

Out of the 3 choices you posted, I would recommend the specter. I have a euro at home and its my primary instrument. They make awesome guitars, I've played a few legends and they were all pretty awesome quality for the price range. 

Dan Briggs of BTBAM plays a specter legend, he's been playing it every performance he's had since high school. That in itself has to say something. 

Good luck dude,

Vin


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 29, 2012)

I gotta say, I love the shit out of my Ibanez 4-string. I can get almost any tone I want out of it; no Schecter I've ever played comes close to the comfort or sound of any Ibanez bass I've ever played.

Now, I've only played one Spector, and it had a big crack in the body that had been glued and fixed. Despite that, it still sounded better than my Ibanez does.  I only got thirty minutes to play with the sucker, but I would've bought it had they not wanted 400$ for a cracked (I mean a BIG crack) guitar. HOWEVER, it was not as comfortable to play as my Ibanez is; the neck on my Ibanez is just so smooth and easy to play.

I'm a tad biased, and a not-cracked one will probably sound twice as good as the one I played, but I have to say Ibanez for comfort and Spector for sound. I'd go play it first though, as I think was stated before.


----------



## Rusty-Quad (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the Schecters...Lots of the bang for the buck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

Christ, this is a 3-year-old thread.


----------



## Rusty-Quad (Apr 7, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Christ, this is a 3-year-old thread.



Yeah but I have been around for a while...I had to spread the propaganda.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2015)

This thread came in handy, though. I was pretty close to getting the Legend series, but with my luck, IRL stuff and other payments got in the way and... well...  

Currently eyeing a better job at the moment and hopefully will be getting the Legend or one of those new Stilleto Stealths eventually.


----------

